#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Preciso Urgente Balanceamento de 3 Links !!!

## paulojrandrade

Ola amigos, preciso "URGENTE" de um especialista em MK, para fazer um balanceamento em 3 links de internet por pacotes.... Favor entrar em contato

Grato a todos
 :Withstupid:

----------


## rogeriodj

Use PFSense em um pczinho q suporte suas placas de rede, ele faz por carga, tenho aqui e funciona 100%, criando algumas rotas estaticas tipo HTTPS, q fica o bicho. Ele tbm tem muito mais q balanceamento.

----------


## interhome

Poste as configuracoes do seu balanceamento com o pfsense. Grato.

----------


## paulojrandrade

> Use PFSense em um pczinho q suporte suas placas de rede, ele faz por carga, tenho aqui e funciona 100%, criando algumas rotas estaticas tipo HTTPS, q fica o bicho. Ele tbm tem muito mais q balanceamento.


boa noite, caro colega, já usei o pfsense de curioso, mas numca usei para um função dessas. Vc poderia me dar uma ajuda nessa empreitada ? Desde já agradeço.

Aqui tenho 3 links... atualmente 01 Dedicado de 2Mega + 01 ADSL de 4Mega e 01 ADSL de 2Mega.
Quero mandar as tranqueiras e p2p para a ADSL de 2Mega... Tem como ?

Falo atualmente pois adquiri um link de 4Mega da Embratel e logo vão instala-lo.

Obrigado desde já

----------


## rogeriodj

Interhome, eu não sei como exportar as configurações dele não, mais tem muito material na net.
Paulo, posso ate tentar te ajudar, pois aqui so uso o pfsense pra load e failover, mais add esse ai 
[email protected] , foi ele quem me apresentou o pfsense, e ele conhece esse programa bem,

----------


## interhome

O shampoo é gente boa, e gosta de ajudar. Da um printscreen nas suas telas de configuracao, que por elas da para seguir. Informe qual a versao do pfsense esta usando. Aki tenho não é muito estavel. Obrigado.

----------


## paulojrandrade

> O shampoo é gente boa, e gosta de ajudar. Da um printscreen nas suas telas de configuracao, que por elas da para seguir. Informe qual a versao do pfsense esta usando. Aki tenho não é muito estavel. Obrigado.


Obrigado povo... tenho o shampoo add no msn ... senao me engano ele é um dos criadores senao o criador do Sagu....
Vou tc com ele pra ver ... brigadão novamente

----------


## rps67

Experimente o pfsense e depois o mikrotik e tire suas conclusões. Nunca usei o pfsense, mas a mais de 1 ano trabalho com load balance no mk e não tenho a reclamar. Tenho clientes a mais de 6 meses usando por rotas estáticas com 3 e 4 links e estão satisfeitos. Agora, seria interessante a sua experiência e de repente colocar aqui os resultados pra gente dar uma conferida e quem sabe até experimentar suas configurações.
Falow

----------


## rogeriodj

Segue ai algumas telas do meu pfsense!

----------


## GrayFox

O PFSense nada mais é que um freebsd com ambiente via web para gerenciamento.

O Firewall que o pfsense utiliza para fazer esses balanceamentos é o PF.

benzedrine.cx - OpenBSD Packet Filter

Saudações,

----------


## paulojrandrade

> O PFSense nada mais é que um freebsd com ambiente via web para gerenciamento.
> 
> O Firewall que o pfsense utiliza para fazer esses balanceamentos é o PF.
> 
> benzedrine.cx - OpenBSD Packet Filter
> 
> Saudações,


Obrigado pela informação colega, apesar q já conhece um pouco de FreeBSD e o pfsense só nao tenho um conhecimento avançado, mas é bom para os colegas q nao o conhecem.

Sobre a solução decidi ficar com o MK mesmo, ja estamos mexendo nele... se ficar legal posto ao colega o resultado, mas mesmo assim farei alguns teste com pfsense para me atualizar.

Grande abraço a todos

 :Elefant:

----------


## admskill

interessante esse pfsense eu gostaria de saber se ele trabalha como mikrotik ?? com o método de queues ??

----------


## interhome

Nas versoes que usei, ele nao tinha os recursos do mikrotik. O que gostei muito foi a resposta do squid e load balance que funcionou muito bem. Ja tem uns 2 anos. Se nao me engano, para fazer a autenticacao, se usava o captive portal, mas nele nao conseguia amarrar a autenticacao ao ip + mac muito menos controles de velocidades individuas. Gosto muito do mikrotik, mas tentei varias vezes usar o hotspot na versao 2.9.27 na rede sem fio e sempre tinha dor de cabeça. Erro 404 - gateway Time out. Link --> Mk-hotspot --> Wireless. Quando testei em redes cabeadas funcionou muito bem. Nao sei se é a versao mas .....

----------


## pitboyrn

Ve se ajuda em algo:

https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...dsl-ajuda.html

----------


## paulojrandrade

Bom dia pessoal, bom nao vim falar mal do MK ou de qualquer outro sistema, mas, sim das pessoas q dizem ser profissionais. Mexo a pouco tempo com linux e com o MK. Nao tenho conhecimento e tempo o suficiente para implantar em um prover q tem 350 usuarios online. Entao resolvi fazer o tal balance, e direcionamento de portas para respectivos links. Eis o problema, virei o forum, os tutos q achei sao incompletos (imaginem na metade do serviço para tudo e como fica os clientes?). Entao resolvi contratar uma pessoa q tenha esse conhecimento ($$ claro q renumerado).

Ai vem o problema, depois de tantas duvidas , percalços e problemas, foi disponibilizado as maquinas, comprado a licença do MK, etc etc... Se notarem a data do primeiro poste até hoje... o tal balance nao funcionou legal, nao consigo falar com os "profissionais"... e meus clientes agora chingam minha querida mae q nao tem nada haver com o angu... E ai meu povo oq vcs fariam no meu lugar ???

Deixo aqui essas palavras para q pessoas "PROFISSIONAIS" possam ler e me socorrerem. E as q prometem e nao cumprem, pelo amor de Deus.... nao prometam entao.

Lembrem-se se vc for postar alguma solução sejas simples ou complexa, saiba q vc estara salvando o pescoço de alguem, pois entao sejas detalhado. Tenho certeza q se eu tivesse conhecimento já teria ajudado muiiita gente, mesmo com pouco conhecimento q tenho já ajudei muitos.

Grato a todos, e desculpem tomar o tempo de vcs.
 :2in1:

----------


## rps67

Me add ae 
[email protected]

----------


## minelli

Será que ele reconhece aqueles placas de rede com saidas 4 Lan da routerboard.com??

----------


## rogeriodj

Acho q o PFsense reconhece sim.

----------


## minelli

Grato vou testar num cliente pra ver.

----------


## wexley

ola amigo...
a pouco tempo venho usando o MK.
mais esses dias tive um problema, e encontrei um cara bão no assunto.
o nome dele é rafael
add ele ai no msn e fala com ele...
[email protected]
fala com ele o que vc ta precisando, talvez ele pode te ajudar...
boa sorte

----------

